# Twisted 28g Coil With Macro Lens



## Derick (21/1/14)

Not mine - but this pic represents two things I want - I nice even glowing coil like that and a macro lens able to take pictures like these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

That's an awesome bit of work, both the coil, and the macro.

Derick if you have an SLR I would recommend either getting a lens reversal ring (yes, mounting your lens backwards on your SLR makes it into a potent macro lens) but works best if you have a prime lens (fixed focal length) and won't be that good with a zoom.

Alternatively you could find yourself a set of extension rings, which basically allow you to mount your lens a little further away from the camera itself. This affects the focusing distance, and actually turns any lens (except wide angle lens) into a macro. I have extension tubes and you can take some awesome pics with them - see these shots of mine:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danlevyza/6372179603/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danlevyza/2989278986/ (In this shot the spider was the size of the 'fullstop' on your keyboard

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danlevyza/2964593573/ (Not zoomed in alot, but very close focusing distance)

If anyone is interested, you can easily get inventive and make a macro attachment for your cell phone:

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/?sort=none&q=macro+lens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Wow, fascinating indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (22/1/14)

Awesome thanks devdev - Yeah I have a DSLR, micro 4/3rds - so nothing all that fancy, but it does the job - definitely going to be looking into those diy extension rings

Reactions: Like 1


----------

